# FXML Datei aus dem SceneBuilder in Eclipse aufrufen



## Fissko (18. Jun 2018)

Hallo, ich habe eine GUI im SceneBuilder erstellt. Nun möchte ich diese in Eclipse aufrufen. Dafür habe ich viele Seiten durchgelesen, doch immer keine funktionierende Lösung gefunden. Aktuell habe ich den folgenden Code:


```
import javafx.application.Application;
import javafx.fxml.FXMLLoader;
import javafx.scene.Scene;
import javafx.scene.layout.Pane;
import javafx.stage.Stage;

public class View extends Application{
    
    public void start(Stage stage) throws Exception {
        Pane root = (Pane) FXMLLoader.load(getClass().getResource("C:\Users\Marcus\workspace\Warenverwaltung\DatenbankverwaltungGUI.fxml"));
        Scene scene = new Scene(root);
        stage.setScene(scene);
        stage.show();
    }
   
    public static void main(String[] args){
        launch(args);
    }
   
   
}
```

Hier sagt mir Eclipse, dass es den Link zur Datei nicht gibt, was aber nicht stimmt. Wie bekomme ich es zum Laufen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Robat (18. Jun 2018)

Du solltest, wenn du schon Backslashes nutzen willst, diese mit einem \ escapen. Also `C:\\Users\\Marcus\\..`
Außerdem darfst du nicht den absoluten Pfad angeben sondern den Pfad zur FXML-Datei relativ zu deinem View.java File.

Beispiel mit folgender Ordnerstruktur:

```
- src
   - test1
       - Application.java
   - test
       - Main.fxml
```
Sollte folgender Aufruf funktionieren:

```
FXMLLoader.load(getClass().getResource("../test/Main.fxml"));
```


----------

